# Atlanta



## Ungh (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi there,
I am thinking of moving my family and myself to Atlanta/Georgia. 
How are the schools in Atlanta, which one would you recommend (kids 7&8)?
How is the cost of living in Atlanta?
Which neighbourhoods are the best for a family?
//Henk


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to look at some maps of Atlanta:>) 
there is no perfect neighborhood for everyone. It depends on your needs, must haves and budget. Do not forget to consider the commute which can be a bummer!
Without some details there is no way to give answers.
Right off the bat I can tell you that cost of living is cheaper then Birmingham, AL or Columbus, GA.


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

I'm not trying to be negative... Atlanta is a fabulous modern city. But are you familiar with the weather? It's by no means the worst in the South but you'll have 6 months of the year that are uncomfortable, especially for a Brit. And 3 or 4 months will be nearly intolerable.

How about 95 degrees heat and 95% humidity?

I can guarantee you that nowhere in the U.K., not even in all of Europe, has anything even close to the heat and humidity of the American deep south.

But if you know this type of climate and are comfortable with it then it could be a great move.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DavidO said:


> I'm not trying to be negative... Atlanta is a fabulous modern city. But are you familiar with the weather? It's by no means the worst in the South but you'll have 6 months of the year that are uncomfortable, especially for a Brit. And 3 or 4 months will be nearly intolerable.
> 
> How about 95 degrees heat and 95% humidity?
> 
> ...


I hate to contradict you. Some transplants do thrive in The South. You were kidding when you referred to te Atlanta area as Deep South, were you not?


----------



## grm (Jul 9, 2007)

twostep said:


> I hate to contradict you. Some transplants do thrive in The South. You were kidding when you referred to te Atlanta area as Deep South, were you not?


Are you saying Atlanta is not in the deep south? And he is right about the weather.


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

I suggested to the OP that if he/she is comfortable with this type of climate it could be a great move. No offense there. Some transplants love the heat and humidity but it can be a shock to others and so they need to know.

For a southerner, Atlanta is probably not "Deep South" but it's relative. For most of the nation it surely is!

Again, no need to get your cackles up... I love the South, the deeper the better!


----------



## panthers75 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ungh said:


> Hi there,
> I am thinking of moving my family and myself to Atlanta/Georgia.
> How are the schools in Atlanta, which one would you recommend (kids 7&8)?
> How is the cost of living in Atlanta?
> ...


I know a number of expats living in Atlanta and most seem to love it. As others in this thread have mentioned, it can get hot in the summer, but it is not unbearable. I'd actually expected it to be much worse than it actually is. It rarely hits 100 degrees Farenheit, but it is quite common to peak in the low-to-mid 90's during July and August.

A couple of things to consider:
1) You will need a car to get around. I'd plan on getting one each for your wife and yourself. The train system is the MARTA, but only works if you have very specific destinations, like the airport.
2) Prices are very affordable. Would you be considering renting or buying in Atlanta? You can get a 4-5 bedroom house in the $300k range, depending how close you are to the perimeter (I-285). Property taxes are also quite low. Plan on spending about 1% annually in property taxes. State income taxes seem to be about average (6%), but less than New York and New Jersey.
3) We live in East Cobb (county) and the public schools are very good. Before you move, make sure you check into the school system in which you're considering living. Most of the good school districts do not have many apartment options, so you're generally either renting or buying a home. 
Most elementary schools are good, but you have to be careful with the middle school (ages 11-14) and high schools.
4) Get into a neighborhood with a pool and a lot of kids. This will provide a built-in network for your entire family.
5) School in Cobb County starts on August 2nd. I believe Fulton County and Atlanta Public Schools start one to two weeks later.
6) You will hear a great deal about Atlanta traffic. It can be slow at times, depending on your commute. I find that if you're traveling on the interstates between 7:30-9:00 AM and 4:30-6:15 PM you'll find yourself moving quite slow. The rush hour window is much more narrow than other big cities like Chicago and NYC, where you may experience something like 6-10 AM and 3-8 PM. I typically am on the road before it picks up in the morning and after the evening rush, so I don't typically experience the worst of it.

Atlanta can be a great city, depending on what you're looking for. It is no New York City, so if you're looking for a true "city" feel Atlanta has limited options. It does have many of the other conveniences that a big city offers. If it were just you and your wife I'd recommend living in the Buckhead area, but with kids you're probably better off in the northern suburbs like East Cobb/Marietta, Sandy Springs, Dunwoody, Roswell, etc.


----------



## OptimisticGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't live in Atlanta but I do live in GA (about two hours from Atlanta) and have lived my whole life in the south. 

Yes, the weather is as someone above described. Our summer temps reach to 99 and above degrees, the humidity is enough to want to kill yourself, and our winters are just as cold. It's the reason I'm moving to England because my poor English fiance would roast to death. 

I consider the sates like Alabama, Georgia, SC, NC, TN, and Florida the "deep south." 

Atlanta is a great city to visit, see the sites, go to the aquarium and such, but to live in.. .eh. The traffic is horrible. When I go to visit the sites, I always use the MARTA to get around. No way am I dirving in Atlanta traffic. I would consider a town not so much in the heart of Atlanta. It's not a bad city but ti does have its rough points, as does any city. 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## A_tee_el_shawty (Nov 11, 2020)

OptimisticGirl said:


> I don't live in Atlanta but I do live in GA (about two hours from Atlanta) and have lived my whole life in the south.
> 
> Yes, the weather is as someone above described. Our summer temps reach to 99 and above degrees, the humidity is enough to want to kill yourself, and our winters are just as cold. It's the reason I'm moving to England because my poor English fiance would roast to death.
> 
> ...



I found this lady who goes over all the ins and out of moving to Atlanta. It help me at least see what's out their in the different counties.





hope this helps


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

A_tee_el_shawty said:


> hope this helps


You are responding to a thread that has had no activity for over 10 years ago so no, its not going to help anyone of them.


----------

